# The Force That Is Shilala



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Scott Shilala manages to surprise the hell out of me on a regular basis. If its not his creation its his generosity. Well this time he has out done himself.

I often post about experiences smoking with either my Father or Stepfather. Scott decided since I recently have been headed down the other side of the slope, I needed some tempting Habanos to push my two herfing partners along with me. So he sends me ammo to bomb them. First he sends 6 CCs, then (in true Shilala style) sends 14 awesome NCs just in case they prefer those o the Cubans.

I have to say this was probably one of the most thoughtful and creative bombs I have received or read about. This is one of those times that I was truly humbled. Few people affect me emotionally but this was one of those moments when I thanked God for people like Scott Shilala and this truel unique place; Club Stogie.

Thanks again Scott and I will post pictures after I bomb the 2 dads.

Oh and last but certainly not least here's the pict:


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Usually, I have some wise ass comment about Shilala.

Tonight, I'm just gonna say, "Props, my brother."


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Shilala you continue to amaze me to,beauty of a hit :tu :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice doesn't cut it here!

Wholly Sh!t is much more fitting.

Enjoy Albert.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice hit Scott,

Couldnt have hit a nicer person. Albert is a great BOTL as well and deserves to get smacked a little from time to time.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! Great Man! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW.

Much respect goes out to the Master Professor of "How To Bomb"!!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Great Hit!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit Scott!! All nicely labeled too! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope The Dads enjoy them. 
I remembered one of the Dads likes Oliva G's, thought he might like to try that old O and some of that other Oliva junk. 
I just scored another box of blue band O's and I'm gonna defile myself with them something horrible. :ss If he likes it, let me know.
I figured it's gotta be wicked cool to share the slide to the dark side with The Dads just in case they haven't yet been corrupted. Even if they have, there's some nice smokes there you guys can share together. It's win/win.
Love ya, brother!!! :tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hmm someone likes oliva's maybe?


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome hit scott!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> I hope The Dads enjoy them.
> I remembered one of the Dads likes Oliva G's, thought he might like to try that old O and some of that other Oliva junk.
> I just scored another box of blue band O's and I'm gonna defile myself with them something horrible. :ss If he likes it, let me know.
> I figured it's gotta be wicked cool to share the slide to the dark side with The Dads just in case they haven't yet been corrupted. Even if they have, there's some nice smokes there you guys can share together. It's win/win.
> Love ya, brother!!! :tu


Thanks again Scott, there will be some nice nights of herfing in the near future


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have said it before and I will say it again.

When I grow up I want to be like Scott Shilala.............First Class all the way

Nice job Scott.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Scott Shilala is really a first class BOTL! I have been asking him a ton of questions about my new humidor and I always get an in depth response and within minutes. He not only helps, but he cares about helping!! I am glad that I ordered beads from him because I know that they will get the job done just like Scott himself does! Thanks Scott for making CS even better!!:tu

Jonathan


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

He has been a lot of help with bead questions and such, great guy!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

He helped me a lot with answering my questions, even detailed explanations as well...what a great man


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys.
I usually don't talk about why I do things the way I do them, but I don't like to take credit for things I do and don't accept it well. I'm getting better at it, and I want to thank you all for your kind words. 
Thank You!!! 

I see it like this:
If I give away everything, God gives it back twofold. If I love twice as hard, it comes back fourfold. If I forgive, I'm forgiven. 
So in a sense, it's quid pro quo on steroids with insurance.
I've found that it always stands true that if I do good things, good things happen. 
I don't lie, I remain honest to a fault, and say what I think is right. I don't do it cause it's the right thing to do. I do it because I know the pain involved if I don't. 
So basically, I kinda do tricks for the biscuit. 

I don't think there's room for a whole lot of awards when I'm doing something in order to get something in return, so I don't like to take credit. Quite frankly I don't deserve any. 
It's also come to my attention that the more things that I do decently, the more wonderful things happen to me.
I am literally blessed beyond my wildest imagination, and my life is far more wonderful than I can even comprehend. In order to keep it this way, I know what's expected of me.
I enjoy my time here because I see how people should treat people. I learn from you guys. Then I apply some of the good things I see here to my life throughout my days, and as a result things just get that much better. So once again, I get far more out than I put back in.
To me, I feel like I'm losing the game because I know I'm getting far more out of life than I'm putting back in, despite the fact that I work at it constantly. I can't gain a balance.
I feel oddly guilty that I don't have time to give more back, and that I've been so blessed in every facet of my life when other people who are far more decent than me seem to get the shitty end of the stick.
So, in summary, I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you all saw the whole picture of what this guy is really like, you'd probably run away screaming.
And send Vinnie cigars. And maybe a nice pie. I think he'd really like a pie.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Ah the Scooterisms. Nice hit mangdoo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stellar hit, Scott....Major Props! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Scott way to go man :tu:tu!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome selection of sticks! Another great job Scott:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, guys.
> I usually don't talk about why I do things the way I do them, but I don't like to take credit for things I do and don't accept it well. I'm getting better at it, and I want to thank you all for your kind words.
> Thank You!!!
> 
> ...


I was about to bump your RG too ...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful hit Scott, and for all the right reasons.:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I was about to bump your RG too ...


I got plenty of that, too. Supports the argument pretty well, doesn't it? :r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wanted to post a picture of my father and I sharing a smoke after he received the Shilala Bomb. He is smoking the PLPC that Scott sent and I am smoking a Punch RS 12 (thanks to Justinphilly from another great bomb)


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Beautifully said and beautifully done Scott. Sometimes the simplest most basic values like you put forward are the ones many find the hardest to follow. The fact you do it so simply with such grace says it all. Cheers.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I should have added, this turned out to be a great evening (Sunday night). My dad and I shared cigars, rum, stories and laughs until fairly late. It was one of the best times he and I have had in a long time. Thanks again Scott:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope you and the Dad's get to suffer through a lot more bad cigars together, Albert. :tu
More importantly, I hope Vinnie gets some pie out of this.
Won't someone please send Vinnie a pie?


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

shilala said:


> I hope you and the Dad's get to suffer through a lot more bad cigars together, Albert. :tu
> More importantly, I hope Vinnie gets some pie out of this.
> Won't someone please send Vinnie a pie?


I kinda wish I could bake, now. 
Great hit Scott and nice sentiments.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> I kinda wish I could bake, now.
> Great hit Scott and nice sentiments.


I wonder if there's some kind of mailapie.com thing out there?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my father and I sharing a smoke after he received the Shilala Bomb. He is smoking the PLPC that Scott sent and I am smoking a Punch RS 12 (thanks to Justinphilly from another great bomb)


Great pic!!! Father and son herf!


----------

